# Nice chokejob..



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I hope after the game the Suns don't forget to bow down and pray to their Juan Dixon idol, since he's their god and all. No excuses for this game. We didn't look tired. We had them beat, and we folded up like a piece of origami.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

I guess Amare is the MVP after all, especially after missing dunks/layups and the technical foul.

Suns need a floor leader like Nash to keep the composure of the team, that's more obvious than the fact they weren't going to win 70 games this season.

Still good effort from Joe Johnson, both offensively and defensively. Q Rich atleast showed more versatility in the shot selection.

Washington just had a good combined effort down the stretch, from all their guards, Dixon, Hughes and Arenas who up to that point had a suspect game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

They need Steve Nash out there, to be effective


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> They need Steve Nash out there, to be effective


I agree he's their leader, and they need him more than anybody on their team. He keeps them in the game and sets the pace for them. Barbosa doesn't cut it. Nash also sets up everyone and seems like he has 10 + assists every game. The most assists today was 4 by Q and Shawn. Barbosa had no assists.. in 37 minutes.. :no: :no: I mean come on not one assists when you start at PG and play 37 minutes. Jeez.

OT: why did Q and Amare get techs?


----------



## eYeKey (Nov 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kekaihawaiiball</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree he's their leader, and they need him more than anybody on their team. He keeps them in the game and sets the pace for them. Barbosa doesn't cut it. Nash also sets up everyone and seems like he has 10 + assists every game. The most assists today was 4 by Q and Shawn. Barbosa had no assists.. in 37 minutes.. :no: :no: I mean come on not one assists when you start at PG and play 37 minutes. Jeez.
> ...



Q got a T for arguing with Brendan Haywood (techs were called on both players) and Amare got a T for arguing with a ref over a non-call.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>eYeKey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Q got a T for arguing with Brendan Haywood (techs were called on both players) and Amare got a T for arguing with a ref over a non-call.



Was Q gonna fight with Haywood?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kekaihawaiiball</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Was Q gonna fight with Haywood?


No. Honestly, I don't even know how much they were directly interacting at the time. They were both upset about something, and the ref gave them both techs. They might have been getting into a heated argument or something, but I didn't see much else.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> No. Honestly, I don't even know how much they were directly interacting at the time. They were both upset about something, and the ref gave them both techs. They might have been getting into a heated argument or something, but I didn't see much else.


Oh OK thanks.

What Im pissed about is that Barbosa didn't have a single assist! :upset:


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

I thought Amare got a technical for throwing his Headband in the crowd, they showed Amare without his headband, and D'Antoni was doing a hand movement of pulling a headband off, and it kind of looked like he was saying "Come on, he didn't do anything"


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CP26</b>!
> I thought Amare got a technical for throwing his Headband in the crowd, they showed Amare without his headband, and D'Antoni was doing a hand movement of pulling a headband off, and it kind of looked like he was saying "Come on, he didn't do anything"


Why did he throw the headband in the crowd? Because he didn't agreed with the refs on a bad foul call on him, or because he just dunked???


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> 
> Why did he throw the headband in the crowd? Because he didn't agreed with the refs on a bad foul call on him, or because he just dunked???


Because he went up for a layup and Antawn Jamison clocked him in the head with no call. Pretty much embodied the incompetency of that officiating staff (which worked both ways).


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Barbosa is really not a PG it seems... a SG is more likelly... besides... Even with Barbosa starting at the point Joe Johnson is the one with the ball most of the times...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rafaelaraujotody</b>!
> Barbosa is really not a PG it seems... a SG is more likelly... besides... Even with Barbosa starting at the point Joe Johnson is the one with the ball most of the times...


Yeah, Joe dictated the offense for the most part, especially at the end of the game.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Do you think the Suns should pick up a pure point guard to back up Nash? Maybe someone like Smush Parker? Who could learn a lot from Nash. I dunno what do you think?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

They should try to get back Yuta Tabuse


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Do you think the Suns should pick up a pure point guard to back up Nash? Maybe someone like Smush Parker? Who could learn a lot from Nash. I dunno what do you think?


wow :worship:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Do you think the Suns should pick up a pure point guard to back up Nash? Maybe someone like Smush Parker? Who could learn a lot from Nash. I dunno what do you think?


HEY HEY HEY. Give me my props! What did I say, Smush Parker! Lol. I am a psychic!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>The Main Man</b>!
> 
> 
> wow :worship:


OHH only 1 person? Lol thanks dude. Bow down. Nah nah thanks. What did I say man come on..lol


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Bump.. I think it still applies.

:upset:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>The Main Man</b>!
> Bump.. I think it still applies.
> 
> :upset:


Im wit him :upset:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

We didn't choke. You could tell the team was sort of running out of steam and Barry and Ginobili just went nuts. Not much you can do about that. A lot of Ginobili's shots were defended perfectly, but he was just amazing.

San Antonio is just a great team. I still think we're only a step or two away from being as good as them.


----------



## DirtyDirk41 (Nov 15, 2004)

I called this after their first loss in this 6 game skid, they will end up winning 50 games and be gone after round one.


----------

